# Dehorning a 3" SP-101



## tex45acp

I am a fan of a dehorned gun so long as it is not "melted". I bought a 3" SP-101 about 3 months ago to replace the 2" my wife claimed as her own. I was looking at some of the bueatiful work done by Gemini Customs on the SP's and decided to do a little of my own. I have been dehorning 1911's for a number of years but this was my first revolver.
One area of concern to me is the trigger guard. They always have flat sharp edges that are uncomfortable under recoil and long shooting sessions so I went to work on mine with small round files and 120grit wet/dry sandpaper. It smoothed out really nice.









I then decided to do the same on the lower and upper frame edges.









I decided to radius the chamfered face edges of the cylinder, then followed with the bullet shaped cut-outs.









Of course I could not forget the edges of the barrel.









And since I was not removing the hammer spur on this gun, it needed to be worked on as well. I have 4 Ruger revolvers and they all have hammer spurs that are sharp, with tight corners and thumb mangling checkering on top. I rounded the spur and raduised all edges. I then chamfered the edges of the top where the checkering is and broke the tops of the checkering as well. I really like the way it turned out.


----------



## Bob Wright

Not exactly what I expected to see under a "Dehorning" thread. That term always brings up the image of cutting off the hammer spur in my mind.

But, your Ruger looks good, and what's better, it suits you.

Thanks for sharing.

Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy

Being a owner of a SP-101 that I shoot weekly and pack dayly I know exactly what you are talking about. They come with some sharp edges to them. It looks to me that you done a fine job on yours. Got me thinking about giving mind a once over. Yours sure looks good to me, nice job.


----------



## Wandering Man

Nice eye candy. Looks like you did a good job.

WM


----------



## tex45acp

Bob Wright said:


> Not exactly what I expected to see under a "Dehorning" thread. That term always brings up the image of cutting off the hammer spur in my mind.
> 
> But, your Ruger looks good, and what's better, it suits you.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Bob Wright


Thanks for the compliments guys....I am really happy with the way it has turned out.
I did not remove the hammer spur, because I already have two DAO guns. One is a 2" SP-101, that came that way from Ruger, and now belongs to my wife. The other is a Smith & Wesson 65-5 that was de-spurred in the S&W Performance Center along with performing a super great trigger job. I carry this SP-101 in the wooded areas around my farm/ranch and there has been times that single action cocking and shooting has really come in handy. I plan to do the same with both my Redhawks hammers, if for no other reason, than to get rid of those sharp edges and overly rough checkering.

I have dehorned many semi's and have only removed or altered the hammer spur on one.


----------



## Crestliner

*Sharp Edges*



Baldy said:


> Being a owner of a SP-101 that I shoot weekly and pack dayly I know exactly what you are talking about. They come with some sharp edges to them. It looks to me that you done a fine job on yours. Got me thinking about giving mind a once over. Yours sure looks good to me, nice job.


I agree with Baldy! My SP has some pretty rough edges too. I think it's time to a little modification of my own. Especially that hammer spur. You'd have to have a leather thumb to use it - very often - the way it comes. I've already used a hard arkansas stone to the top of the checkering, but I really like the way it was done here. Thanks for sharing.


----------

